# macc wheelers 3 loops 200km audax



## alecstilleyedye (5 Sep 2009)

13th september 2009, starting in macclesfield, cheshire. choose from 1, 2, or the full 3 loops. the event is run as a club event as well as an audax.

click here for details and downloadable route sheets.


----------



## RedBike (11 Sep 2009)

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=19648 

Oh lord!


----------



## longers (11 Sep 2009)

^ indeed, RedBike your link shows Sutton Bank and if they're going there from Macc, you're in trouble 

Short notice for me or I'd have been very tempted.


----------



## RedBike (13 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> ^ indeed, RedBike your link shows Sutton Bank and if they're going there from Macc, you're in trouble
> 
> Short notice for me or I'd have been very tempted.




With various directions on the route map telling me to turn up xxx hill or 'go up the climb' Your comment had got me more than a little worried about this. 

It turns out there wasn't really any hills. It was more or less as flat as you could ever wish for all day!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Sep 2009)

RedBike said:


> With various directions on the route map telling me to turn up xxx hill or 'go up the climb' Your comment had got me more than a little worried about this.
> 
> It turns out there wasn't really any hills. It was more or less as flat as you could ever wish for all day!



not big ones, but plenty of nasty ones after a long day in the saddle. probably a mistake for me to go equipped with a bike with 42x25 as the lowest gear, when i prefer to spin up them.


----------



## JayP (14 Sep 2009)

RedBike said:


> With various directions on the route map telling me to turn up xxx hill or 'go up the climb' Your comment had got me more than a little worried about this.
> 
> It turns out there wasn't really any hills. It was more or less as flat as you could ever wish for all day!


Hi Red Bikes. I can't put a face to the name but I have taken the liberty of linking to your 3loops RR from Macc Wheelers Forum 'EVENTS' board.
Thanks for your kind remarks.
JayP (3loops organiser)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Sep 2009)

now who's slumming it jayp… 

welcome, by the way.


----------



## longers (14 Sep 2009)

RedBike said:


> Your comment had got me more than a little worried about this.
> 
> It turns out there wasn't really any hills. It was more or less as flat as you could ever wish for all day!



Sorry about that Redbike , not my intention, but when I clicked on your Bikehike link it took me to here. Worth a visit.


----------



## RedBike (14 Sep 2009)

Sorry about that Longers. There is a problem with the above link

Second attempt
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=19648 

If you look under the mapping controls on the right there's a little check box that says Elevation Profile. Putting a tick in there shows the gradients. 

It looks scary until you actually read the scale.


----------

